# Zimbabwe blocks 'political' aid



## Gunny (Jun 3, 2008)

> Zimbabwe's government has banned an international aid group from operating in the country for allegedly campaigning for the opposition.
> 
> All operations of CARE International are now suspended, pending an inquiry into the claims.
> 
> ...



This ought to improve Mugabe's popularity.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 3, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> This ought to improve Mugabe's popularity.



He will spin it and the idea is no ads for his opponent. He will just cheat better this time anyway.


----------



## ReillyT (Jun 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He will spin it and the idea is no ads for his opponent. He will just cheat better this time anyway.



It  is somewhat surprising that he cheated so badly the first time.  I mean, is it really so hard to steal an election in Zimbabwe?  Just decide to steal it or not.  It was as if he couldn't make up his mind.


----------



## Toro (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, CARE is a white, racist puppet of the imperial British/Americans who are trying to keep the proud black African man down, whom only can be rescued by the brave and strong Robert Mugabe.


----------



## Gungnir (Jun 4, 2008)

The last word in Rhodesian is Ian.

Let me know when the Groot-Oorlog starts.


----------



## ReillyT (Jun 4, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> The last word in Rhodesian is Ian.
> 
> Let me know when the Groot-Oorlog starts.



That was the word until the ZANU-PF kicked their asses out.


----------



## Gungnir (Jun 4, 2008)

It's not so hard to have your ass kicked when you fall on your own sword, have foreigners sending your enemies arms and money, and have your brothers turning their backs on you.


----------



## ReillyT (Jun 4, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> It's not so hard to have your ass kicked when you fall on your own sword, have foreigners sending your enemies arms and money, and have your brothers turning their backs on you.



Ohhh... poor wittle racist bastards who got their ass kicked so sad they didn't have fwiends.  Wahhhhh.....


----------



## Gungnir (Jun 4, 2008)

I certainly am sad!

Look at how profitable America has been, Southern Africa is very valuable land that should be utilized by the people of Western Civilization. Instead it has been lost to us for the next half century because it was politically expedient for politicians to pander to the various and sundry foreign heathens of the world.

~~Addendum~~
How much irrigation is going on from Lake Kariba (on the North Western boarder)?


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 12, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> That was the word until the ZANU-PF kicked their asses out.



Yep - hats off to ZANU-PF, the defenders of democracy and human rights.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 12, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> This ought to improve Mugabe's popularity.




And I'll bet that 4 million doesn't include the estimated 3 million who fled the country and now live in corrugated iron huts around Cape Town.


----------



## ReillyT (Jun 12, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Yep - hats off to ZANU-PF, the defenders of democracy and human rights.



Well... they looked good for a little while.  I guess when your initial position is as fucked up as Zimbabwe's was, one shouldn't expect miracles.  Still, a very disappointing turn of events.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 12, 2008)

ReillyT said:


> It  is somewhat surprising that he cheated so badly the first time.  I mean, is it really so hard to steal an election in Zimbabwe?  Just decide to steal it or not.  It was as if he couldn't make up his mind.



Yeah, I didn't understand that either.  Seemed like he was trying to give the impression that the election really was winnable by the MDC and that QED it was truly democratic.  As if.


----------



## José (Jun 13, 2008)

> Originally posted by *ReillyT*
> Ohhh... poor wittle racist bastards who got their ass kicked so sad they didn't have fwiends. Wahhhhh.....



Don't waste you time, Reilly.

The guy makes William Joyce looks like an anti-apartheid activist.

As far as I know Joyce "only" supports ethnic supremacism in Europe and North America where whites are the predominant ethnic group.

But Gungnir goes a step further and supports the subjugation of black people in their own Continent.

He seems to have lost his moral bearings, if he ever had them.


----------



## Gungnir (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh good heavens no! I do not wish to subjugate anyone. Having "subjugates" is only a weakness to your position as we saw with the collapse of Apartheid. We can NOT have it both ways.

Had I been alive when South Africa considered Apartheid I would have urged against such, just as I would have urged for the banning of slavery at the drafting of the Declaration of Independence and the Constiutional Convention.



I do want to repeat the success stories of Australia and North America by colonizing Southern Africa. Valuable land that could be put to great use.


----------

